# exercising a older dog



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My older dogs have exercised on an almost daily basis - by almost I mean unless it is pouring rain or really humid.

They do walk slower, and still love swimming. I would consider a complete medical exam on Einstein to see if there is something else going on that he has no exercise tolerance, but also think that perhaps you should talk to your vet again about medication for his arthritis and if he still says no, consider a new vet. Unless there are contra indications for say Metacam, your older fella deserves to have some pain and stiffness relief. He also needs to be able to exercise to stay as healthy as possible.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sunrise its not like he doesn't want to exercise its just his body won't allow him to do too much joys of getting old lol. He will chase his toy all day long if i kept throwing it. I normally stop when he starts to really slow down, When i do he starts roo rooing me picking his toy up droping it at my feet. Its hard not to keep throwing it but if i did his back end falls from under him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our senior dogs have also enjoyed daily walks. Our first golden Beau walked until the day he died at 13 1/2 years. He had horrible hip dysplasia and some neurological issues, as well as a forearm injury at age 12 (flying off a retaining wall) that never healed so we slowed him down in the end. 
Barkley, our current senior walks about 2 miles on "good" days and .25 miles on bad days. He has arthritis, spondylitis and hip dysplasia (in addition to hemangiosarcoma), but on the good days he really enjoys his walks. 
I would also ask the vet to reconsider supplements/medications, or find another vet. Your dog shouldn't suffer, especially if help from an anti-inflammatory or supplement might relieve pain. In addition to a prescribed anti-inflammatory, there are things like glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, Sam-E, durlactin and Omega 3 fish oils that can help joint health.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi is Einsteins age thankfully I am not seeing signs of arthritis.
I started her on GlucosamineChondroitin with MSM within the last 6 months. Frankly Ive not seen any difference....but it makes me 'feel' better to offer it to her.

Lexi would still prefer that our walks were longer - they are typically 40-60 minutes..
She moves right along until she sees that we are turning for home...then she strolls...
She still runs and jumps like she did when she was younger....just not as frequently.
She sleeps longer and more deeply when we return then she did when she was younger.

My vet and I are in agreement - if and when the time comes - preferring pain relief meds that might be harder on internal organs then live longer with nagging pain....


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm happy Einstein is doing good thankfully specially from what his been through. Einstein has had 2 paralyis ticks when younger first one he was fine with second one almost killed him. Cause of the ticks Einstein has a bad heart,vet said not to over exercise him as it could bring on a heart attack but at such a oung age eg 2 years old he still could run miles without tiring out. The vet also said Einstein probably won't live past 10 years old well he has and is still going. I just hope Einstein lets me know when his ready to go as i don't want him to suffer.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender is on a joint supplement as well, and doesn't seem to show much as far as 'getting old'. I try to get her out for a walk on leash around the block simply because she tends to wander off leash a bit lately. Other than being a bit unsure on the stairs here and there she's doing well though, even goes on puppy tears in the house...

Lana


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly is 11 and has showed hardly any signs of slowing down unless it is very hot or cold out. She loves her day hikes, but my boyfriend is a photographer so we stop a lot to take pictures, and I'm sure that helps. She still races around like a bat out of hell when I take her to the farm. I've had her on Cosequin DS (loading dose) since I adopted her in 2006. I don't push her with exercise and *knock on wood* things are going well - she is yet to show any signs that she over did it. Her energy level has slowed some - what used to be a hike with her mostly running has a lot more trotting and walking. When I groom her I also let her sit of lay down while I dry her... it keeps her happy. 

Here are some photos of her taken this past summer in Vermont.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Casey is 11.5 and is definitely slowing down. My mom still takes him on a daily walk- about 20 minutes or until Casey wants to turn back. Somedays are better than others. Her vet said that it is good for him to get moving and he actually seems to move better after this little jaunt. He also gets Rimadyl as needed and daily Glycoflex 3.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

My Buddy will be 14 this year and still loves to run around and especially play tug-of war. I definitely believe that this is do to the Glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM supplement he takes. If I run out of it before the new supply comes in the mail I notice a difference almost immediately. You don't need a Vet's permission to use it, I order the Super Joint Enhancer from 1-800-Pet-Meds.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I started my older guy on duralactin, glycoflex III and massage a couple of months ago.
It has made a world of difference in his mobility. Please ask your vet about supplements if he does not want to prescribe anything for the joint/mobility issues. You don't have to have a prescription for either of the supplements my guy is on. He can't take rimadyl or duramaxx due to pancreatitis issues.
He would not go on hikes this summer, but 2.5 weeks after starting the supplements (I really think the duralactin helped enormously with his inflammation/arthritis) he was eager to go again.:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno will be 10 this June and he hasn't seemed to slow down at all. I think having Austin and Lincoln has helped as he tries to keep up with them and sometimes seems to have more energy!!! I have been giving him a glucosimine/chondroitin supplement for the past 2 years and I believe it has helped him immensely. The only time I see him struggle a bit is going upstairs. We go on a 60 minute walk everyday and do 2 45-60 minute walks on the weekends. Mind you, when we get home, he heads straight for his pillow!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He can be more comfortable, regardless that he is older. Glucosamine supplements will help, and he definitely should be on pain medication with anti-inflamatory properties to help with the arthritis. There is no reason not to give him some help.

It's not any different than older people taking something when they hurt, Einstein just can't get it for himself. Help him out, you will probably see a huge improvement in his general comfort level and endurance.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think you need to put him on gloucosomine, anti-inflammatory for the arthritis in his back. Since he cant talk you have to speak up for him at the vet. The vet is there for Einstein and needs to do what is best for him. My Beau had a heart condition and could be on meds for arthritis.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well today Einstein managed to do 40 minutes of exercise, I wander if alot has to do with his weight he weighs the same as shelley 88 pounds. The vets said i could put him on aspirin for the pain and will also hekp with any inflammatory he might have. I have aspro clear here i think the vet said 1 tablet per 30kgs which means Einstein will need 1 and half tablets.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

these are the tablets the vet mentioned http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=6&ved=0CBoQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.epharmacy.com.au%2Fproduct.asp%3Fid%3D708%26pname%3DAspro%2BClear%2BTablets%2B24&rct=j&q=aspro+clear&ei=2kKOS83SNsyLkAXqn-zsDA&usg=AFQjCNECPkz2A27QyETrubqJNHQaVv501g


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have only had one dog on short term aspirin therapy and the vet urged me to use one that was enteric coated to ease digestive upset.

I notice you are in Australia. Surely your vet can recommend something to your pup specifically made as an anti-inflammatory for dogs. Your vet is correct however, heavier dogs have a rougher time so losing some weight will help some. 

I would also urge you to start your dog on Omega 3 fish oil supplements as they help so much with reducing inflammation, help allergies, skin, arthritis. I swear by them for my dogs and myself!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

When my family's border collie started getting real old (around 15), he didn't want to go on long walks anymore. He was perfectly happy walking to the car in the morning and going with my dad to work, sleeping either in the sunshine outside or inside my dad's office, then going home. He'd wander around the front or backyard, sometimes wandered down the sidewalk to go see something interesting (always with someone close by as his sight/hearing wasn't so great) but "formal" walks he didn't need anymore. My mom would take him around the block once or twice a week, but he didn't miss it if he didn't go.

I'd say listen to what your dog is telling you. If he still wants his walks, take him out but let him dictate the pace so he's not being pushed unintentionally. I'd also keep them short, like 2 ten mins walks a day instead of one 20 min walk.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I'd say listen to what your dog is telling you. If he still wants his walks, take him out but let him dictate the pace so he's not being pushed unintentionally. I'd also keep them short, like 2 ten mins walks a day instead of one 20 min walk.


I've got a problem now when Barkley needs to walk a little less because of his limping and his cancer yet he wants to keep on his normal walks. He pulls in an attempt to avoid turning back home! His spirt is willing but physically he cannot right now. He needs limited exercise and more rest.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's so hard when the mind is willing but the body isn't able. My childhood golden retriever was the same way. Still wanted to play and bounce around up until the day he passed away. They never do lose that puppy spirit, eh?


----------

